# PbC One Shot (Possibly Epic) Scarred Lands!



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm considering augmenting my growing enjoyment of playing on En World mIRC Psionic.net server. By this I mean I'm looking to try out something new for my tastes. Basically I want to try something fun and exciting in my quest for more SL goodness as a DM. (Yes I'm a glutton for punishment but what the hell?) Thus I've decided I need some higher level play in my Scarred Lands fun. I've decided to go 13th level characters, (any race). I am quartering starting gold for 13 level characters. Still using point buy. (But I'm upping the number. 64 points) I haven't yet decided WHERE it will be...but I am considering Termana as a change of pace. In any case, usual restrictions apply (core feats, spells from core books, Relics and Rituals 1 and 2, Pr-classes from DMG and Scarred Lands sources allowed, other stuff subject to my per-veiw) Only changes is I'll allow evil characters and each person has ONE magic weapon and one magic armor. That's it's beyond a few potions, scrolls and wands. Day would be probably Sunday or Wednesday (I'm flexible about days) but the time would probably 8pm EST to 10pm. I am hoping the SL knowledgeable will apply, as I would enjoy their company in this game for now. (Players in my other games can apply). So if interested, email me @ nighttfall@yahoo.com


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 16, 2003)

So how does this whole mIRC thing work?  Is it real time, message based, etc...


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 16, 2003)

Real time chatting. Dice rolling is done by a dice bot. (Usually Golem or the new bot BotServ). So while you don't need to be able to type FAST, typing well does help.


----------



## nameless (Mar 18, 2003)

You're a great DM. If this is anything like the Fangsfall game, I wouldn't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 18, 2003)

nameless,

If I get more people I'd definately do it. That said, PLEASE I'd like more people if they are interested!


----------



## drquestion (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Nightfall!

I'm interested if you're still looking.  Any idea on when you'd do it?

drquestion


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 19, 2003)

Think I'd better clarify when and what I want...


----------

